# Used camera opertunity



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So my old boss is looking at selling stuff he no longer needs for cheap. He has this Pearpoint camera I could probably pick up for $100-200 as is. A basic look-and-see type. I don't know if it can be located or not, it doesn't have any ability to record to my knowledge. I believe either the head needs to be replaced or repaired. There is no picture being fed to the monitor, but when you tap the head on the floor the monitor flickers. When he bought it, used from an old boss it worked for a job or two, then wouldn't hold a picture. 

I know the company is not crap, but wondering if this could be a good investment barring repair costs/availability of parts, etc... before investing $10k in a real camera system. I know I can sell it even without a locator/record option.

I'll probably pick it up and bring it home for more investigation, but he wasn't at the shop when I stopped by the shop the other day.

Thoughts?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

If it works buy it!

$100-$200 it's a no brainer


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Somewhat similar on fleabay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pearpoint-s...baf6d18&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=131647116032


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> If it works buy it!
> 
> $100-$200 it's a no brainer


That's the issue, something is screwed up in the camera head or connection to the push rod. 

I found a place in OH that works on these, going to call them Monday before sending it in.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> That's the issue, something is screwed up in the camera head or connection to the push rod.
> 
> I found a place in OH that works on these, going to call them Monday before sending it in.


Sorry, I should have read the whole post! Lol

Yeah, call um up and see how much to repair, prolly don't want to dump more than 500 in it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

IIRC he paid $1k-$3k for it....


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I would call scott over at undervision camera repair. Hes honest and resonable on price.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I would want to know what was wrong with it first. 

Maybe it's simple, maybe it's not.

Is it worth sinking 1K into repairs? I pulled that number outta my arse but it's a possibility.

What if the problem is half way down the push rod? 

All those scenarios would determine for me if it was worth it.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> That's the issue, something is screwed up in the camera head or connection to the push rod.
> 
> I found a place in OH that works on these, going to call them Monday before sending it in.


Open,
I have one and just had it fixed. The problem you have sounds like the video card in the camera head. That was my problem also, did the same thing. I would have to look back but I think it cost me 250-300 to have it fixed.
Just to let you know I have had mine for 4 years now and that is the only problem I have had with it. I sure do use and like mine


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That would be nice if it turns out to be that simple Roto. It does look like something I can sell easily, thinking of selling it as a combo with my cable and be able to offer a longer warranty, with the exception of problems with the line and abuse/misuse of corse. Right now I offer 30 days simply because you can't see/feel everything with a cable.

Yeah no way I'll commit to buying it without having it checked out first... even for just a couple hundred.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> That would be nice if it turns out to be that simple Roto. It does look like something I can sell easily, thinking of selling it as a combo with my cable and be able to offer a longer warranty, with the exception of problems with the line and abuse/misuse of corse. Right now I offer 30 days simply because you can't see/feel everything with a cable.
> 
> Yeah no way I'll commit to buying it without having it checked out first... even for just a couple hundred.


Sent you a PM


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

For a hundred bucks it's a no brainier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

